# I just ordered a Lang 36 UPDATE: It's seasoned & ready to go! Photo's on post #81



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2016)

For a long time I have been wanting to get a Lang.

I like to hang around the smoker & I think tending a fire will be a new challenge.

I am also curious to see what food cooked on a wood fire will taste like.

Now the wait begins, Lang says 3-4 weeks.

Al


----------



## tropics (May 18, 2016)

Al good Luck with it 

Richie


----------



## vinny mozz (May 18, 2016)

Good Luck AL. Waiting for mine also. I can't wait.


----------



## phatbac (May 18, 2016)

Alright Al!

It may hit the wallet a little hard but don't worry about that just look forward to the best BBQ you can make and the most fun you will have for years to come.

Welcome to the Lang Family!

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## hardcookin (May 18, 2016)

Al congratulations with the Lang smoker. They put out some fantastic food. 
Did you get a deluxe model with the warmer? Hopefully they will get yours built in 3 weeks.

I'm happy for you!!


----------



## jp61 (May 18, 2016)

Congratulations Al!

Enjoy!


----------



## jasper7 (May 18, 2016)

Congrats Al, that patio of yours must be getting crowded.  Good luck with the new smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2016)

Congrats Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You'll love the food cooked over a wood fire!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## lancep (May 18, 2016)

Congratulations Al, I hope it treats you well!! Hopefully you have a good distraction to keep you occupied for the next few weeks. Me, I'd probably go crazy.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Al congratulations with the Lang smoker. They put out some fantastic food.
> Did you get a deluxe model with the warmer? Hopefully they will get yours built in 3 weeks.
> 
> I'm happy for you!!


I just got the basic model. The one with the warmer was another $300 & I just didn't think I would use it enough to justify the additional cost.

Al


Jasper7 said:


> Congrats Al, that patio of yours must be getting crowded.  Good luck with the new smoker.


Your right it is. I may have to sell one or two to get some more room.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (May 19, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Your right it is. I may have to sell one or two to get some more room.
> 
> Al


You might have to start feeding smaller Birds!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## hardcookin (May 19, 2016)

Al
Now it's time to start rounding some wood up. Or have your boy make a road trip with a load.
You shouldn't have to much trouble with fire management on your Lang.


----------



## lamar (May 19, 2016)

Looks like we will not be seeing much of you here for a while.  I expect you won't let it out of your sight for a few months.

Congrats


----------



## seenred (May 19, 2016)

Nice, Al!  Those Langs are sure nice pits...I'm sure you'll really enjoy it!  Looking forward to seeing you cook on it!  

Red


----------



## 3montes (May 19, 2016)

Congrats Al and welcome to the society of stick burners! You will love stick burning especially if you like hanging around the smoker and like being involved in all aspects of your cook.

Do you have a nice pile of wood drying out waiting for it to show up?

Can't wait to see pics and some awesome wood fired Q view!!


----------



## driedstick (May 19, 2016)

Congrats Al,,,, I can't wait to see the foodies you make with it...

But remember 

A Smokin Al is a happy Al,,,, only with a full smoker 

DS


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Al
> Now it's time to start rounding some wood up. Or have your boy make a road trip with a load.
> You shouldn't have to much trouble with fire management on your Lang.





3montes said:


> Congrats Al and welcome to the society of stick burners! You will love stick burning especially if you like hanging around the smoker and like being involved in all aspects of your cook.
> 
> Do you have a nice pile of wood drying out waiting for it to show up?
> 
> Can't wait to see pics and some awesome wood fired Q view!!


It's funny you guys are asking about a wood supply. I just brought home a truckload of seasoned oak, hickory, & pecan.

I'm ready for that smoker, the wait is going to kill me.

I have seriously been considering buying one for years, but when I decided for sure & ordered it. Now it's all that's on my mind.

Al


----------



## cats49er (May 19, 2016)

Congrats on the Lang. It will do everything  Ben says and more.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 19, 2016)

Wow.  Congrats Al.  I can't wait to see how it performs.

Gary


----------



## hardcookin (May 28, 2016)

Al what are you planning for your first smoke? Short or Long smoke?


----------



## b-one (May 28, 2016)

Congrats,waiting for pics and qview!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 29, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Al what are you planning for your first smoke? Short or Long smoke?


I'm thinking something easy like a couple of chickens, or maybe some ribs.

Want to see if I can keep the temps regulated well, before I try something longer.

It's gonna be fun, I just wish the wait wasn't so long. Two more weeks.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## hardcookin (May 29, 2016)

Well your halfway there...Chicken is a good cook.
Once you get your bed of coals established. "Lit chimney of charcoal and about 4 splits"
I'm usually just adding splits every half hour.
I think your going to be impressed with your Lang.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 29, 2016)

Congrats on the new Q addition Al, good for you !  Be waiting to see some pics of it in action !


----------



## remsr (May 31, 2016)

Congratulations! What have you been smoking on? Can't wate to see some Q views of the things you smoke on your new Lang. I would love to have one, but first I need to convince my wife that I need one. Any ideas?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 31, 2016)

REMSR said:


> Congratulations! What have you been smoking on? Can't wate to see some Q views of the things you smoke on your new Lang. I would love to have one, but first I need to convince my wife that I need one. Any ideas?


Do most of my smoking on a WSM or my trusty Smoke Vault.

I've been wanting a Lang for years & we just spent a fortune remodeling our kitchen & bathroom. This was for my wife. I said now can I have my Lang?

Al


----------



## lancep (May 31, 2016)

That's the way to do it Al. I'm building my wife a new house to get mine. Im pushing the Lang 36 hybrid so I should be able to get a Bellfab or 36 patio as a compromise. [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## sfprankster (May 31, 2016)

Did your new toy arrive?


----------



## fbreezy (May 31, 2016)

This is such good news for me, it sounds like they're running ahead of production. I ordered a Lang 60 Deluxe on May 12th and they told me 4-5 weeks, so hopefully we'll both be getting them pretty quickly. 

I'm so excited I can hardly stand it.


----------



## weev (May 31, 2016)

Hopefully someday I can convince my wife to let me order one


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2016)

Fbreezy said:


> This is such good news for me, it sounds like they're running ahead of production. I ordered a Lang 60 Deluxe on May 12th and they told me 4-5 weeks, so hopefully we'll both be getting them pretty quickly.
> 
> I'm so excited I can hardly stand it.


Yea the wait is definitely tough.

I figure I still have another 2 weeks.

Al


----------



## remsr (Jun 1, 2016)

I might have been able to convince my wife to let me order one if I hadn't talked her into letting me trade my 06 Chevy Silverado in for a 2015 Ram Limited last year. Now I have a wet noodle for a pry bar, plus I spent $15,000 on a patio and deck last year. She wants 3 of our 4 bathrooms remodeled and a new kitchen I think I'm hosed until I compleat them


----------



## remsr (Jun 1, 2016)

My main smoker is a WSM but for quick no hassle smokes like hamburgers, chicken and sometimes ribs and for finishing large cuts of meat after receiving smoke I rely on my 40" electric Masterbuilt, infact I am thinking about buying another one since I am vetoed for the time being for buying a Lang. I also am thinking about a gas smoker. I started on a $59.00 All-in-one gas smoker that I produced ribs that smelled and tasted like bacon. 
It was just a few months ago that I read an article that explained how the combination of steam and  propane gas was responsible for that smell and taste that I have never been able to recreate on a charcoal smoker or an electric smoker.  I mean who don't like bacon right? I think maybe next year I might be able to talk my wife into a keying me buy a Lang before the yearly yard party when we feed the neahborhood brisket, pulled pork, chicken and ribs. 

Randy,


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 1, 2016)

Congrats Al.

You will love the stick burner. Food is so much better on it IMO.

Cant wait to see it.


----------



## frankerector (Jun 2, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> For a long time I have been wanting to get a Lang.
> I like to hang around the smoker & I think tending a fire will be a new challenge.
> I am also curious to see what food cooked on a wood fire will taste like.
> Now the wait begins, Lang says 3-4 weeks.
> ...



I drive past your smoker on the way to work and back from work daily.   

The shop they have is beyond a dream come true.   

Usually about I would guess 75 grills outside daily.  Shipping every weekday.   

I've been to the shop 10 or so times.    If you saw it you would want it.   

Everything there is truly perfect.   

They are in Nahunta and I live just over the county line in Pierce County, in Blackshear.  

Great investment in my mind.    

I am saving.   

Frank


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 3, 2016)

frankerector said:


> I drive past your smoker on the way to work and back from work daily.
> 
> The shop they have is beyond a dream come true.
> 
> ...


Stop in and tell them SmokinAl in Sebring, FL wants his smoker!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Just kidding, I know I have to wait just like everyone else.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 3, 2016)

...


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 5, 2016)

Al hope you get the call this week.  Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Al hope you get the call this week.


Me too, it will be 3 weeks Wednesday.

Now I hope the tropical storm that is headed toward the Lang factory won't affect their production schedule.

Al


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 6, 2016)

...


----------



## lamar (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey Al..........just think about how much meat you can smoke in the first six months while you stand 24-7 guard duty with your shotgun over the new toy!!!


----------



## frankerector (Jun 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Me too, it will be 3 weeks Wednesday.
> 
> Now I hope the tropical storm that is headed toward the Lang factory won't affect their production schedule.
> 
> Al



It wasn't that bad here Al.   I live right up the road from there.  All the smokers are fine.   

[emoji]127866[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2016)

frankerector said:


> It wasn't that bad here Al. I live right up the road from there. All the smokers are fine.
> 
> [emoji]127866[/emoji]


That's good to know.

Thanks Frank!

Al


----------



## frankerector (Jun 7, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That's good to know.
> 
> Thanks Frank!
> 
> Al















image.jpeg



__ frankerector
__ Jun 7, 2016






Taken today on the way home from work......


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2016)

Well darn it.

I just called Lang, because it's been 4 weeks today.

They said 3 to 4 weeks when I ordered it.

They said it's in production, but it will take another week to finish it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## lancep (Jun 14, 2016)

Heartbreaking


----------



## driedstick (Jun 14, 2016)

Dang it man!!!!

DS


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 14, 2016)

Al 
I know that must be disappointing. But hang in there it's on the production line. 
Everyday I have been checking to see if you have heard any word.


----------



## seenred (Jun 14, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Well darn it.
> 
> I just called Lang, because it's been 4 weeks today.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear it Al...I know how anxious you are to get your hands on that new pit!

Hang in there Brother...surely it won't be long now!

Red


----------



## gearjammer (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey Al, congratulations on that shiny new smoker

May you have many happy smokes with 'er.

Good things take time and better things take more time.

They're checking her over twice to make sure you get the best one.

Sorry I'm kinda late here, didn't see this until tonight.

             Ed


----------



## twoalpha (Jun 16, 2016)

Al

You are going to like the Lang.

My 36" has turned out some great results.

Any questions just let me know.

Larry


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 23, 2016)

Al...any updates on your smoker? I'm thinking you have to be close.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> Al...any updates on your smoker? I'm thinking you have to be close.


I talked to them on Tues. & they said it was almost done & they thought it would be delivered this week. I'm still waiting on a call from them to tell me it's ready & when it will be delivered. The week is almost over and I was hoping to break it in this weekend. It's been over 5 weeks since I ordered it.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I talked to them on Tues. & they said it was almost done & they thought it would be delivered this week. I'm still waiting on a call from them to tell me it's ready & when it will be delivered. The week is almost over and I was hoping to break it in this weekend. It's been over 5 weeks since I ordered it.
> 
> Al


You must be chomping at the bit by now, Al !!

Hope you get it by tomorrow!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> You must be chomping at the bit by now, Al !!
> 
> Hope you get it by tomorrow!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear,

I'm sure it's done by now, just waiting on the delivery info.

If I had a trailer I would go up & get it myself, they are only 300 mi. from here.

I'm afraid to put it in the back of my pickup, because it weighs over 600# & I would have a heck of a time getting it out & on the ground here.

Every time the phone rings I'm hoping it's Lang.

Thanks for thinking of me.

Al


----------



## jamesoh79 (Jun 23, 2016)

Congrats on the purchase! Can't wait to see pics. I agree. For me building and maintaining the fire is half the fun. And the offsets definitely produce some excellent bark and flavor!


----------



## sacedbysapp (Jun 23, 2016)

Where located Al?


----------



## redheelerdog (Jun 23, 2016)

That is totally awesome Al, congrats on the new smoker! How exciting is that?

What kind of wood supplies do you have? What are you going to smoke first?

I checked out the Lang website and the model you bought, that looks like one awesome smokin machine.

Very cool.













Smokem-if-U-Gotem.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jun 6, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2016)

sacedbysapp said:


> Where located Al?


I'm in Sebring, where are you?

Al


----------



## sacedbysapp (Jun 24, 2016)

Citrus county.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2016)

Just got a call, it will be here tomorrow Sat the 25th around lunchtime!

WOO HOO!

Al


----------



## phatbac (Jun 24, 2016)

Congrats! I know when i got the call i did he happy dance!


Happy Smoking with the new lang
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## sacedbysapp (Jun 24, 2016)

I have 2010 60 i will be sending up there repainted.


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 24, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Just got a call, it will be here tomorrow Sat the 25th around lunchtime!
> 
> WOO HOO!
> 
> Al



Good deal Thumbs Up enjoy your new smoker!!


----------



## gonavy (Jun 24, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Just got a call, it will be here tomorrow Sat the 25th around lunchtime!
> 
> WOO HOO!
> 
> Al


I feel bad for you Al, your not gonna get a wink of sleep tonight...lol...but the good news is when you see it coming down the driveway, you'll be WIDE awake then.  Lets see take about 15 mins to roll her to where you want on the patio, another 10 or 15 mins of walking around it looking at it from every angle with a huge grin on your face opening and closing every lid and playing with all the vents....wife will shake her head and go back in the house.  Then another 20 mins or so to wipe her down with oil start a fire and do a quick seasoning, after two hours and playing with the vents you got a good feel for her.  Ok so we are at about three o'clock now, you'll think...hey, I got time for some ribs, close down the dampers get her to temp and start them ribs...oh sure it might be 8 or 9 o'clock when you eat, but who cares, you got a LANG dude, and them ribs are gonna taste GREAT...lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2016)

GoNavy said:


> I feel bad for you Al, your not gonna get a wink of sleep tonight...lol...but the good news is when you see it coming down the driveway, you'll be WIDE awake then.  Lets see take about 15 mins to roll her to where you want on the patio, another 10 or 15 mins of walking around it looking at it from every angle with a huge grin on your face opening and closing every lid and playing with all the vents....wife will shake her head and go back in the house.  Then another 20 mins or so to wipe her down with oil start a fire and do a quick seasoning, after two hours and playing with the vents you got a good feel for her.  Ok so we are at about three o'clock now, you'll think...hey, I got time for some ribs, close down the dampers get her to temp and start them ribs...oh sure it might be 8 or 9 o'clock when you eat, but who cares, you got a LANG dude, and them ribs are gonna taste GREAT...lol


OMG!

Great post!

I think you have my day planned!

Al


----------



## b-one (Jun 24, 2016)

Looking forward to some pics!


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 25, 2016)

Cooking area clean - X

Wood sorted - X

Oil for seasoning - X

Food prepped - X

Beer & Coffee - X

Waiting  - X

And your off enjoy that new smoker   :sausage:


----------



## seenred (Jun 25, 2016)

Today's the day, Al!!  

I'm excited for you and anxiously awaiting some pics of that new pit!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2016)

Just got a call from the delivery guy, says he will be here at 1:45. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 25, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Just got a call from the delivery guy, says he will be here at 1:45. :yahoo:
> 
> Al



That's great Al !  I'm real happy your getting it today !  Can't wait to see some pics of it & the first cook !  Enjoy my friend !    :beercheer:


----------



## jcbigler (Jun 25, 2016)

So....I guess no updates means Al's busy cleaning and seasoning it?


----------



## b-one (Jun 25, 2016)

:th_nopicsye3::police2:


----------



## hardcookin (Jun 25, 2016)

He must be bonding with his new smoker...wonder how many drinks he is into this smoke? It's been a long time coming.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 25, 2016)

have to bring that bad boy to S. Fl.Gathering....   congrats ...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 25, 2016)

thinking he's gonna sleep (pass out) next to it tonight....


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 25, 2016)

Congrats Al, you're going to love it!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jun 25, 2016)

With the new Lang, Al be like...













dancing_banana.gif~c200



__ redheelerdog
__ Jun 25, 2016


----------



## remsr (Jun 26, 2016)

We need pictures Al, that is when you come back down to earth. LOL


----------



## frankerector (Jun 26, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Just got a call from the delivery guy, says he will be here at 1:45. :yahoo:
> 
> Al



Wow Al.   You got a big ole smoker.   The ones I saw prepped for shipping were all like the 60 inchers.  

Congratulations.  

Frank


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 26, 2016)

I got it.

It's the 36 patio Frank not the 60.

I'm pretty sure this is all I'm going to need.

Here it is in it's new home.













6-25-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 26, 2016






I sprayed it down with peanut oil.













6-25-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 26, 2016






Then the fun began, who new these weed burners were this cool.













6-25-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 26, 2016






Got a good fire going.













6-25-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 26, 2016






This thing really heated up fast. I had 3 oven therms inside & they were all reading 450.

I steamed cleaned it a couple of times & I shut down the dampers a little & it settled in around 250- 275.

I just let it run until the fire went out. 













6-25-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jun 26, 2016






Can't wait to fire it up today. I have a couple of chickens to smoke.

Al


----------



## driedstick (Jun 26, 2016)

Congrats AL ,,,,,,, remember " A full smoker is a happy smoker"  I know you will be happy happy happy!!!

Waiting on the pics of the bad boy,,, what you naming it ??

DS


----------



## phatbac (Jun 26, 2016)

Way to go Al! Congrats on the new smoker. you are gonna love it!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 26, 2016)

Awesome Al, I know you'll enjoy the heck outta that !   That's one nice lookin pit !    :beercheer:


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank God it finally arrived.  The wait has been killing me.

Gary


----------



## daveomak (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey Al.....  Now you've got to learn how to cook on it...   There should be some great pics of that ordeal.....


----------



## jamesoh79 (Jun 26, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 26, 2016)

Awesome smoker Al!  Can't wait to see the Qview!

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2016)

Nice!!!

And Now We:


----------



## seenred (Jun 26, 2016)

That's a mighty pretty pit Al...you're gonna have lots of fun cooking on that beauty!




:Congratulations:


Red


----------



## frankerector (Jun 26, 2016)

The Lang Smokers are a thing of beauty.  

Again Congratulations Al.   

Frank


----------



## gary s (Jun 26, 2016)

Hey Congrats, You will love the stick burner.  It won't take long to get her figured out.  I see lots of good thing

coming of that thing pretty quickly

Gary


----------



## lancep (Jun 26, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Thank God it finally arrived.  The wait has been killing me.
> 
> Gary



Me too!! Congrats Al can't wait for you to get it dialed in!


----------



## dougmays (Jun 27, 2016)

Congrats Al! I'm jealous!! Gonna bring it to the gathering?


----------



## gary s (Jun 27, 2016)

Yep  You gotta have a weed burner,  My neighbor says he can always tell the day I'm am smoking, He hears the weed burner fire up

Gary


----------



## lemans (Jun 27, 2016)

Al. Congrats.   What a beauty!!! Expecting a good summer of smoking...


----------



## gearjammer (Jun 27, 2016)

Good looking smoker Al.

May it bring you many happy years of great 'que.

           Ed


----------



## garvinque (Jun 27, 2016)

Enjoy your new pit-
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Garvinque


----------



## remsr (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## jgregory (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey I have just finished my hybrid Lang out of a 500 Gallon tank and was wondering about temp control. I have read they suggested to raise the nose of the smoker slightly above level to help draw heat. Does anyone have pointers or tips to help increase and maintain heat issues?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2018)

Start a new thread with pictures....  Dave


----------



## jgregory (Mar 27, 2018)

Sorry I will post some photos when I have better phone service


----------



## jgregory (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2018)

Your exhaust is closed to the point smoke and heat are leaking out of the CC...

Do you have FB inlets like in the picture ??

did you use Feldons or Our calculator to build you smoker ??






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ..


----------



## jgregory (Mar 27, 2018)

I used Felton’s and I have 3 6” dia vents in the smoker box 2 in the side and 1 in the door I think I was choking the fire out cause I had them open about a 1/4 inch.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 27, 2018)

jgregory said:


> View attachment 358732


You should make a thread on some of the build you have there.. looks nice.


----------



## jgregory (Mar 27, 2018)

Thank you I will load some photos tonight


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2018)

Run your smoker numbers through this tutorial and find out where you can improve it's air flow....  

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...eady-to-use-rev5-6-19-15.172425/#post_1264161


----------



## jgregory (Mar 27, 2018)

That pic I posted was me seasoning the cooker. I am smoking right now I figured out that if I keep my flue open and tilt the nose of the smoker up 1 degree and keep the dampers open on the smoke box I keep a stabilized temp of 260 /280 and have clean  blue smoke. And I can adjust heat by raising and lowering the tounge of the trailer and by adjusting the dampers on the firebox. I also put a gasket around the cooking door and it has stopped the leaking. I found out that my firebox is big enough to place a few sticks of wood in to preheat withdrawing all moisture to cause that nasty smoldering white smoke. It has taking some studying but I think I have figured it out.


----------



## remsr (Mar 28, 2018)

It sure is a nice looking build. I’m looking forward to seeking some really good smokes coming out of it. What’s going to be your first smoke?

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2018)

jgregory said:


> That pic I posted was me seasoning the cooker. I am smoking right now I figured out that if I keep my flue open and tilt the nose of the smoker up 1 degree and keep the dampers open on the smoke box I keep a stabilized temp of 260 /280 and have clean  blue smoke. And I can adjust heat by raising and lowering the tounge of the trailer and by adjusting the dampers on the firebox. I also put a gasket around the cooking door and it has stopped the leaking. I found out that my firebox is big enough to place a few sticks of wood in to preheat withdrawing all moisture to cause that nasty smoldering white smoke. It has taking some studying but I think I have figured it out.




Sounds like you're getting to know your Smoker!!
Beautiful Build!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey guys I just started a new thread last night with build picks and some of the butts I finished. I cooked 9 on it last night they were awesome. Lots of compliments, fed 100 today for lunch at work. The thread is “This is my new Hybrid Lang I just built” enjoy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2018)

jgregory said:


> Hey guys I just started a new thread last night with build picks and some of the butts I finished. I cooked 9 on it last night they were awesome. Lots of compliments, fed 100 today for lunch at work. *The thread is “This is my new Hybrid Lang I just built” enjoy.*




*Here's a Link to that "This is my new Hybrid Lang I just built":*

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/this-is-my-new-hybrid-lang-that-i-just-built.273971/


Bear


----------



## jgregory (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks Bear I couldn’t figure out how at add a link.


----------

